# Cold weather SPS mod



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I love my SPS and am doing my best shooting ever with it, however it gets a bit hard to hold consistently in the cold, drizzly weather we're having.
So rather than shoot something else or stop shooting altogether (the horror!







) I decided to try a bit of a paracord wrap on it:








The result doesn't change the shape much but provides a more secure grip with cold hands. Paracord is wrapped tight and glued only to itself so I can easily remove it. So far I'm really happy with this mod.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good idea!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

can you go wrong with paracord?

Good color choice for the micarta. Nice.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Looks great.

Slingshot Snuggie FTW !


----------



## Tirador (Jun 14, 2010)

So COOL!


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Good idea









To beat the cold/wind/rain/snow etc., I moved catchbox to 33 ft from house's rear sliding glass door. Then shoot from inside. Course have to wait until wife is off on errand!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

knolltop said:


> Good idea
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have it where I can step right outside the door and shoot. My in-laws have a big enough garage to shoot indoors, so I'm sure I'll be doing some of that.


----------



## Hoosier (Jan 6, 2012)

_I have my catch box in the guest bathroom,and i can stand in the front room and shoot down the hallway which is 33 feet Better than shooting out in the cold._


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

ive a simple,stupid, common sense question to ask if you dont mind, even though i may know the answer- why not just wear a glove on your fork hand ?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I wrap my handle with a 1"x 18" strip of latex and wear thin glove on each hand. I'll shoot outside when its cold out in winter. The tb gold performs quite well even in freezing temps.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Imperial said:


> ive a simple,stupid, common sense question to ask if you dont mind, even though i may know the answer- why not just wear a glove on your fork hand ?


Messes up my shooting. I have gloves that I've modified so they work better for shooting but it still isn't right.
Just sensitive, I guess.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

MJ, try a golf glove, very thin leather palm that provides a sensitive but secure grip. I hate gloves but this is a great compromise. I also keep a Hot Hands warmer in my pocket when prowling the woods hunting this time of the year.
Philly


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

@ philly- how bout them mechanics gloves or the baseball batting gloves ?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I use motocross gloves, very form fitting.


----------

